# For those who are bored..



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Found this picture on Pinterest but i am yet to find the pattern. If you are bored and have the time, how about looking to see if you can find it. Im sure others would love the pattern too..


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

I can do without the fuzzy topknot but the sweater is sure a sweet one. I will have to put it on the list.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

it is lovely


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice, I alway's have trouble finding pattern's even one's I have saved


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is very elegant.


----------



## jackie from wales uk (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm not bored, up to my eyes in fact!
But I just had to try and find the pattern.
I looked on facebook( who isn't on Facebook?!) and there it was, lots of beautiful knitted baby outfits. I've send a message so hopefully will have an answer shortly, I'll let you know as soon as I do
Happy knitting!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Found this picture on Pinterest but i am yet to find the pattern. If you are bored and have the time, how about looking to see if you can find it. Im sure others would love the pattern too..


On Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/bebemonissimo/
Can send a message from there.

Instagram too
https://www.instagram.com/bebemonissimobilbao/


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you to all the eyes....have left replies on fb and will advise on the reply..xxx


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

It is a lovely set.
The hat has an interesting style of construction.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

I just love this. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Cute set.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Nana of 6 said:


> I can do without the fuzzy topknot but the sweater is sure a sweet one. I will have to put it on the list.


These fake fur pompoms are all the rage right now.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks lovely, hope someone can find the pattern.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Very sweet. Hope you can find the pattern.


----------



## Ngaire (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely. Good luck


----------



## Mrellen (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh, my... I need this pattern!!


----------



## joan311 (Oct 20, 2012)

Lovely sweater! I too, would like the pattern.....


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is one beautiful little set.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

dorfor said:


> On Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/bebemonissimo/
> Can send a message from there.
> 
> Instagram too
> https://www.instagram.com/bebemonissimobilbao/


It appears that this Facebook page is in the business of selling finished merchandise, not patterns. Scroll through posts and you'll see various sales advertised. The page clearly states Baby Goods/Kids Goods. Few retailers will provide you instructions to make the items they are selling.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful set! Wish I had the time to search.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable pattern. Hope that you find it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely set..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's really pretty. I rarely find patterns for things I see on Pinterest


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I must be very thick, because I see no reason to seek out a pattern for that sweater.

Garter stitch - OK, if you do it in the round, it's one round knit and one round purled, but it could be done with seams.

Seamless - generic top-down raglan pullover or seamed bottom-up - knitter's choice.

Picot neckline - there are both picot cast-ons and picot cast-offs.

3-stitch cable worked instead of a single stitch on the Raglan lines - and as trim elsewhere, as desired.

Back of neck opening to allow passage of head.

Oh, and measurements of baby.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be very thick, because I see no reason to seek out a pattern for that sweater.
> 
> Garter stitch - OK, if you do it in the round, it's one round knit and one round purled, but it could be done with seams.
> 
> ...


Tottally agree. Lov the pattern .Its doable
Thanksfor the generic top-down pattern .


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute sweater, hope you find the pattern


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

the generic topdown raglan pullover is great BUT only starts with size 2 



Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be very thick, because I see no reason to seek out a pattern for that sweater.
> 
> Garter stitch - OK, if you do it in the round, it's one round knit and one round purled, but it could be done with seams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Diane D said:


> the generic topdown raglan pullover is great BUT only starts with size 2


Thinner yarn and smaller needles can further reduce the completed size.

Our grandparents had no patterns, yet they knit to clothe their babes. How do you think they did that? Measuring and swatching and some more measuring.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

If i had someone that i could measure that would help but alas i dont have little bodies to measure. Somewhere i had a list of measurements that i need to go hunt for. I have only done cables on side seams once so this would be a good challenge.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Thinner yarn and smaller needles can further reduce the completed size.
> 
> Our grandparents had no patterns, yet they knit to clothe their babes. How do you think they did that? Measuring and swatching and some more measuring.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Diane D said:


> If i had someone that i could measure that would help but alas i dont have little bodies to measure. Somewhere i had a list of measurements that i need to go hunt for. I have only done cables on side seams once so this would be a good challenge.


Baby sizes: http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/babysize.html


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought it looked like the faux cable edging https://s3.amazonaws.com/newstitchaday/knitting/K524-FauxCableEdging/PDF/NSaD-K524-Faux+Cable+Edging.pdf - what you think?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Diane D said:


> I thought it looked like the faux cable edging https://s3.amazonaws.com/newstitchaday/knitting/K524-FauxCableEdging/PDF/NSaD-K524-Faux+Cable+Edging.pdf - what you think?


Could be. Even if it's not, it's suitable.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

The little sweater is sweet, but it was the hat I was looking at. In garter stitch, knit side to side, it would hug the baby's head. It looks like it would be warm and stay in place. The little set is very cute.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Agree



gdhavens said:


> The little sweater is sweet, but it was the hat I was looking at. In garter stitch, knit side to side, it would hug the baby's head. It looks like it would be warm and stay in place. The little set is very cute.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

You can Google pictures. Give that a try.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful design! hope you find it!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

rahi said:


> I just love this. Would love to have the pattern.


So would I!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the sweater!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful little set!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

So very cute!


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice set


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

So many curious and helpful investigators here. We all benefit.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

That's just adorable!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Similar style possibility:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/32--jogging-a-capuche


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Such a sweet set. Hope you can find the pattern, or create your own. Thanks for the chart, JJ.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

I also would like the pattern. What is the little deco round stitch? Any one know?


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I love the pattern, especially those "cables" on the bottom that aren't really cables.. Good color to show combination of textures. It has the look of a sweater I would make again and again for gifts.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely design


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks like an interesting but not too complicated pattern


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://web.archive.org/web/20090628185754/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/GarterSt.html

http://web.archive.org/web/20090329073641/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/EarFlap.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garter-stitch-baby-cardigan-archived

Okay, here is what I have found...had to go to the archives, but found the written patterns for a garter stitch cardigan and earflap hat. The cables can be added...sorry, just have to wing the raglan addition of the cable...but the picture is given on the Ravelry site and the written instructions of the Earflap and cardigan are in the first two links.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thinner yarn and smaller needles can further reduce the completed size.
> 
> Our grandparents had no patterns, yet they knit to clothe their babes. How do you think they did that? Measuring and swatching and some more measuring.


You are so right....no patterns just instinct and talent. If I had to have that to keep my babies clothed, they would have been the three babies always naked. Lol Or, maybe fig leaves would work. Lol


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

This is so sweet! I really wish there was a pattern. I don't have time to fiddle with it as I'm knitting for a young woman now who is due soon!


----------



## JoanTrollen (May 20, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater, yes, I would love the pattern if you find it.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> These fake fur pompoms are all the rage right now.


They are and I love them - where on earth do you buy them, I've looked everywhere I can think of!!??


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

I would love that pattern x


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

OH, this is a beautiful pattern. I hope someone finds it for us.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

first two links are not working for me 
http://web.archive.org/web/20090628185754/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/GarterSt.html
http://web.archive.org/web/20090329073641/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/EarFlap.html



dragonflylace said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20090628185754/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/GarterSt.html
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20090329073641/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/EarFlap.html
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Diane D said:


> first two links are not working for me
> http://web.archive.org/web/20090628185754/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/GarterSt.html
> http://web.archive.org/web/20090329073641/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/EarFlap.html


Okay, go to the Ravelry link first...
Now click on "Available for Free"
This will take you to the Wayback page.

At the very bottom of this pattern in red words is a link for the hat.

sorry about that...guess they want you to "jump through some hoops" before you get these two precious patterns.


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

Very cute. Simple but yet not simple looking. Lots of beautiful things on FB.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Adorable pattern. I hope you find it.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful sweater an hat set


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice pattern.


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

I need a pattern to follow - I'm not as clever as a lot of you ladies ???? I hope someone manages to find a pattern because the set is adorable.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the set - very elegant. Would love to get the pattern. I hope somebody finds it.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Sure hope someone finds a similar hat pattern - I can't find one


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just read back through the posts to see if the cute pattern was found, several simular but not quiet as cute....I will kedp watch


----------



## CHARLIGIRL (Nov 15, 2011)

i have never been able to get anything from pinterest and then its written in some foreign language. i have found this sweater but how do i get to the directions. what am i doing wrong or not doing on pinterest. help


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm wondering if the set shown is a manufactured one,not hand-knitted,although it does look like it is. I went on a Bebe website & they did have similar things that looked hand made. That would a count for no one being able to find a pattern! Yes, w e probably could figure it out but I do like following a pattern,perhaps I'm lazy but I just want to be sure of a wearable garment at the end! Also,even though I can adapt patterns & sort other knitters problems out I don't really like to do it from scratch,bit of a scaredy cat! ????


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Diane D said:


> I thought it looked like the faux cable edging https://s3.amazonaws.com/newstitchaday/knitting/K524-FauxCableEdging/PDF/NSaD-K524-Faux+Cable+Edging.pdf - what you think?


Many KP members don't prefer a direct PDF download when they can't first "see" what it is they're downloading.

Here is the faux cable edging stitch, instructions and photo, no PDF - - so no download:

http://newstitchaday.com/faux-cable-edging/


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20090628185754/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/GarterSt.html
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20090329073641/http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~bwmm89/EarFlap.html
> 
> ...


That was great detective work to get that far, dragonfly !!!

I don't know why, but those two links are both somehow corrupted. I suspect because they are some type of embed...

So, the only way seems to be to access the page directly (as you have instructed) - - then, if desired, copy and paste the pattern into a document that can be saved as a file on each person's individual computer.

It's a very frustrating and tedious process, particularly for the non-computerphile.
__________


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Not every finished product has a pattern, and especially since it is a finished article for sale, the pattern will probably not be available. Why do we have this sense of entitlement that says anything we see on the net should be available? It is pretty, and links for the pattern stitch have been given.

There are some that have asked on the facebook page for the pattern and the answer was
"Sorry, we cannot help you".


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Kro Sha Thanks so much for the stitch pattern that will make it a lot easier to duplicate the pattern.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Not every finished product has a pattern, and especially since it is a finished article for sale, the pattern will probably not be available. Why do we have this sense of entitlement that says anything we see on the net should be available? It is pretty, and links for the pattern stitch have been given.
> 
> There are some that have asked on the facebook page for the pattern and the answer was
> "Sorry, we cannot help you".


I doubt that there are many of us who have a sense of entitlement that a pattern is available. Rather, a lot of us have the hope it can be found and for others I think the detective work in sleuthing out a pattern is the challenge.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Not every finished product has a pattern, and especially since it is a finished article for sale, the pattern will probably not be available. Why do we have this sense of entitlement that says anything we see on the net should be available? It is pretty, and links for the pattern stitch have been given.
> 
> There are some that have asked on the facebook page for the pattern and the answer was
> "Sorry, we cannot help you".


Since a photo and a request were posted for this cardigan/cap set, it's been discovered that there is no pattern available because the set is being offered for sale.

It seems clear that there are many knitters here who aren't interested in purchasing the finished product - - so the group has banded together to find an alternative solution.

No stress - - no strain - - happy holidays !!!
__________


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Love the little set. Very intricate details. Sorry I have nothing more to share.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Since a photo and a request were posted for this cardigan/cap set, it's been discovered that there is no pattern available because the set is being offered for sale.
> 
> It seems clear that there are many knitters here who aren't interested in purchasing the finished product - - so the group has banded together to find an alternative solution.
> 
> ...


The alternative solution is wonderful, and I said nothing about that. Just the ones that keep saying they hope a pattern is found. I think the set is so cute, and would love to make one like it, or as close to it as I can do with my knitting knowledge.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I guess im must be blind but i dont see on their site where one can purchase the finished item. All i see is photos. I dont speak the language but i have asked for more details as to where it can be found. Will advise once i have received a reply from them.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice! :sm24:
Raglan sleeve: http://horeacce.com/?p=4433

http://web.archive.org/web/20130524165234/http:/www.petitepurls.com/2012/Spring12/spring2012_p_soledad.html

http://www.lionbrand.com/crochet-pattern-simple-raglan-baby-jacket-1.html


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you Mary Diaz for the patterns.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Diane D said:


> I guess im must be blind but i dont see on their site where one can purchase the finished item. All i see is photos. I dont speak the language but i have asked for more details as to where it can be found. Will advise once i have received a reply from them.


Hi Diane, you seem to be correct - - I followed the links out to the nth degree, and even though the site DOES seem to be ABOUT baby products sales & services (most are advertising links), I also could not find any links for purchasing the pictured clothing. It looks like it's just another not-well-thought-out website that dead-ends what we're looking for. 
__________


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Hi Diane, you seem to be correct - - I followed the links out to the nth degree, and even though the site DOES seem to be ABOUT baby products sales & services (most are advertising links), I also could not find any links for purchasing the pictured clothing. It looks like it's just another not-well-thought-out website that dead-ends what we're looking for.


The more I consider it, it may simply be one of those websites where money (AND lots of it !!!) is earned by viewers clicking on their ads - - and that's pretty much all they're interested in.

If it IS that, it's a bit of an internet scam and I personally would be very cautious about clicking on any of the companies or corporations that are willing to advertise on their site, because it means they haven't done their due diligence before affiliating their name with unknown entities.


----------

